# Where did Gandalf go after falling from the bridge of Khazad-dûm?



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 13, 2002)

*a crazy question..*

Where did Gandalf go when he fell of the ledge in the mountains near the bridge of Khazad-dum? We know he did not die, but where did he go?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 13, 2002)

His spirit fled back to Aman i guess and his body was destroyed. But he was resurrected,sent back (most likely by Iluvatar himself) as Gandalf the White to complete the task of destroying Sauron.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 13, 2002)

He fell way down into the depths of the earth where there were all kinds of tunnels that were dug by giant things with no names (Yay for giant things with no names!). He followed the Balrog out of the mountains and they killed each other, I guess. After that, the guy before me is right.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 13, 2002)

If you want to read Gandalf's account of what happened it is on pages 134-135 in The Two Towers (authorized edition, Chapter V, The White Rider)


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes...these type of questions probably don't need to be asked here...they are very plainly stated in the books...If you have a question, first look through the book again, that can never hurt!


----------



## Theoden (Jun 13, 2002)

I think it is alos ok to ask questions if you want to... isn't that why we are all here anyway?

-me


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 14, 2002)

Right on Theoden, if you can't find it in the book come here. We're always willing to help


----------



## lilhobo (Jun 14, 2002)

well these lazy kids who go to see the movie and need to get to the books methinks


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 14, 2002)

Sorry Leto, I thought that my question would make for interesting conversation for all of us here. But if you don't want to answer, you can go read the books and not talk to us *sobb* *sobb*

-tyler


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 15, 2002)

I think he went to Aman but then was sent back to finish his mission or something like this.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jun 16, 2002)

Gandalf DID die and DID NOT go to Aman, after his battle with the Balrog. He (his spirit) passed 'out of thought and time' and went to Eru Iluvatar who enhanced and returned him to finish his mission.


----------



## tylerkelly246 (Jun 17, 2002)

O.k, now I understand what happened to him, but why did he go soo far away?


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 18, 2002)

Well technically, 'beyond time and thought' means that Gandalf's distance relative to any other particular object in Middle-Earth cannot be affixed because all of the standard units of measurement only have meaning IN space-time and BECAUSE OF rational thought.

So, to be beyond time and thought means that Gandalf had to have, in essence, "gone beyond" Ea as it was created by Iluvatar and "return" to the incomprehensible (at least to we mere humans in our current frail space-time constrained shells) side of things. 

As such, I would say that Gandalf was neither near nor far from where he fell, as such units of measurement become irrelevant where he'd gone.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 19, 2002)

Yup, that's about it I'd say.
But as to your question, Gandalf didn't fall, the Balrog did! Muahahaaa.  But seriously though, he might have gone to Aman if the book hadn't have stated that he went to a place beyond space and time; as far as I know even celestial and extraterrestrial worlds have time and place, or they wouldn't be, now would they? So, maybe he went to the edge of the Void. On the other hand, there is no space or time in the Void, either.. Hmmm.


----------



## Oren (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tylerkelly246 _
> *O.k, now I understand what happened to him, but why did he go soo far away? *



He felt like it!


----------



## Denethor (Jun 23, 2002)

*Where did Gandalf go??*



> _Originally posted by Tyaronumen _
> *Well technically, 'beyond time and thought' means that Gandalf's distance relative to any other particular object in Middle-Earth cannot be affixed because all of the standard units of measurement only have meaning IN space-time and BECAUSE OF rational thought.
> 
> So, to be beyond time and thought means that Gandalf had to have, in essence, "gone beyond" Ea as it was created by Iluvatar and "return" to the incomprehensible (at least to we mere humans in our current frail space-time constrained shells) side of things.
> ...


If you don´t know how to answer the question , just don´t do it .
When Gandalf felt down with the balrog , both of them were still alive , so the fight continued . The balrog lost and went away scared , Gandalf followed it in a dark cave on the mountain . The other part of the story is not revealed in the book


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 27, 2002)

See, I told you he didn't fall. He was wounded, but Thorondor picked him up off the mountain after Eru had sent him back, so to speak (although according to Tyaronumen's theory his physical body didn't leave M-E).


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 27, 2002)

Galadriel always wanted Gandalf to be head of the white council but Gandalf refused saying he didn't want to be tied down . But galadriel got her way in the end! Go Galadriel!!!! 


p.s Its in my personal opinion that JRR Tolkien was in actual fact planning to write a book about the paths that he took. 




Luv


Galadriel


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Where did Gandalf go??*



> _Originally posted by Denethor _
> *
> If you don´t know how to answer the question , just don´t do it .
> When Gandalf felt down with the balrog , both of them were still alive , so the fight continued . The balrog lost and went away scared , Gandalf followed it in a dark cave on the mountain . The other part of the story is not revealed in the book *



Denethor -- if you don't understand the educated discourse of those who write in a thoughtful and contemplative fashion, there is no need to reveal it by posting such foolishness. 

Go and read Smeagol's post a few above this one. It reveals exactly why I posted what I post (I'm not claiming that Smeagol agrees with what _I_ posted -- but I agree with what he posted, and my post was an extrapolation therewith).

If you *choose* to continue to believe that the other part of the story is not even mentioned in the book even after reading Smeagol's post, then you may have an incomplete copy of the narrative.

Please don't be needlessly insulting in the future. It is unbecoming, and needlessly hurts your reputation as a mature and thoughtful poster on these boards.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *See, I told you he didn't fall. He was wounded, but Thorondor picked him up off the mountain after Eru had sent him back, so to speak (although according to Tyaronumen's theory his physical body didn't leave M-E). *



Well, I don't really know *what* happened to his physical body... my theory is more that Gandalf's spirit was gone from Middle-Earth to the Timeless Halls, and that in answer to 'why did he go so far...' he thus had not necessarily gone any particular distance. 

But his body might have stayed there, or gone with him, or been destroyed, etc... but maybe his body staying there is the best explanation.


----------

